# Seeking regular relaxed group rides near Penistone



## RhythMick (30 Jun 2014)

Hi all. I live near Penistone in South Yorkshire and mostly ride commutes or solo. I see plenty of other solo riders around but I'm not aware of any clubs nearby - thinking more "regular group rides not worrying about speed" rather than "chain gang". Social, in other words. 

The Sheffield CTC has a nice group on Sunday mornings and I've done a few rides with them. Looking for a group I don't have to drive to. 

If anyone's interested I'm quite happy to arrange, just need a few like minded people.


----------



## 7onagrifter (12 Jul 2014)

RhythMick said:


> Hi all. I live near Penistone in South Yorkshire and mostly ride commutes or solo. I see plenty of other solo riders around but I'm not aware of any clubs nearby - thinking more "regular group rides not worrying about speed" rather than "chain gang". Social, in other words.
> 
> The Sheffield CTC has a nice group on Sunday mornings and I've done a few rides with them. Looking for a group I don't have to drive to.
> 
> If anyone's interested I'm quite happy to arrange, just need a few like minded people.


May be of no use but try sky's cycling initiative "goskyride.com" where you can find local "buddys" search groups and view organised rides etc? I must admit that i see many solo riders, of which i'm one, but maybe they choose to be and stray away from the social aspect? But the sheff ctc looks appealing!


----------

